# A different where are you from...



## Einstein (Apr 27, 2009)

I was looking at the jokes board and some of the other off the subject threads and was am beginning to see that some of the regular contributors to the jokes section are from the North, indeed, worryingly, from the north west... and some of the humour in this section are also northerners.

So I was wondering about a role call of who originates or grew up where in the country, not where you are living now. Non scientific, but wondering if the southerners have a sense of humour  Cat placed firmly in with pidgeons me thinks!

I was born in sunny Scotland, but grew up in West Lancashire.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

Born in Yorkshire, and therefore a product of the finest county on God's Earth. Currently lording it over the soft southerners of Southampton! (Ducks and hides!)


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

Born and brought up on the 'wirral' - thats the other side of the mersey near Liverpool! Lived there for 34 years - now in Wiltshire. Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I was born in Reading Berkshire and grew up in a little village outside Newbury Berkshire, now living in Liverpool.... and YES southeners do have a sense of humour...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 27, 2009)

Born in Glasgow, and have always lived with 15 miles of Glasgow.

Glasgow have a unique sense of humour, we are able to laugh at ourselves.

Hazel


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

i was born in gateshead lived in london for 7 years but came back home 2 years ago


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2009)

Norfolk born and bred and still here! (although did live in the US for a while)


----------



## ceara (Apr 27, 2009)

Northern Ireland 

Very edge of the Empire - right on the border South Armagh.

Ceara


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I'd probably count as a soft arsed southerner owing to the fact I'm Eastbourne born and bred. Though my sense of humour is somewhat inapproporiate, vile and generally disgusting. Some of my jokes are best left alone...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Well, I'd probably count as a soft arsed southerner owing to the fact I'm Eastbourne born and bred. Though my sense of humour is somewhat inapproporiate, vile and generally disgusting. Some of my jokes are best left alone...




Ha ditto with the sense of humour tom


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

ok im a scouser born and bred and have lived here for most of my life. besides the few years i have spent living in the usa, germany, norway, saudi, kuwait and lebanon. lol so i think im a multicultural kinda guy


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok im a scouser born and bred and have lived here for most of my life. besides the few years i have spent living in the usa, germany, norway, saudi, kuwait and lebanon. lol so i think im a multicultural kinda guy




Yeah just abit...Lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

hahaha well the army let me travel quite well and now my current job lets me see the middle east for now, but also tokyo later on in the year lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sooooo jealous


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

well i have 3 weeks off in the summer so im off to hawaii for the whole 3 week lol.

tokyo is work and i wont get out to much (probably just most night) for saki and sushi


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

thats what its called these days then


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol i work bloody hard when im away!!!! its when im home i usually play  hahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

OOoOoOOoOoO


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well i have 3 weeks off in the summer so im off to hawaii for the whole 3 week lol.
> 
> tokyo is work and i wont get out to much (probably just most night) for saki and sushi




Look in on Dog the bounty hunter for me & get me his, Lelands & Duane lee's autographs Pleeeeese.. i love them... 
p.s. I'll bribe you with guiness....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol i will try and get them for you. will cost you loads of guinness!!!! (dont mean that as im a good boy and dont really drink lol)


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

pmsl whatever


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol i do!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i will try and get them for you. will cost you loads of guinness!!!! (dont mean that as im a good boy and dont really drink lol)




Ok it's a deal  pssst dont tell your missus... she'll be round mine later to kick my head in lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

rofl @ addict


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol and why would she????


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol and why would she????




Ummm..... i'm offering to buy your favours with guiness lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah if i was her that would cover a head kickin


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol nah she wont mind 

why do women think its bad for a guy to do something nice for a woman??? lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

so why does a woman think like they do??? hahaha pandoras box springs to mind!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol nah she wont mind
> 
> why do women think its bad for a guy to do something nice for a woman??? lol




I dont think it's a problem....... unless it's my man  then i agree with steffi... it's head kicking time Lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

last 2 standing hun by looks of it rest have gne to bed lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah looks like it , Quitters ha ha


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

your little signature thing makes me laugh after time i see it


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

the cat taking sugars or my very true quote???


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

Please God if you can't make me thin then make my friends fat

^^ that


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> Please God if you can't make me thin then make my friends fat
> 
> ^^ that




Ha yeah but it's what us women all secretly wish is'nt it Lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

definetly lol

anyways im off now these stress lines and me need sleep

night x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

night, speak to you 2moro


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol see and we blokes get a bad rep for acting like that!!!!!!! hahahaha i aint the type to act all jealous and neither is my other half


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

good on you , lol nice to be that way , jealouly weeps from every pore in my body  and i aint even single


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol why tho???


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

cause my other half is a lanky sex god and a DJ they have terrible reps


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol ah i see. so its a trust issue on your behalf then lol only kiddin


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

ahh tis hun yeah , aint his fault


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol my otherhalf was like that when i was in the army, but now we have been together for a "few" years she has mellowed out lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah i thought i had lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol well im glad my other half has settled down and isnt jealous now


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont get why i am i aint ever been before with past partners lol, i just hear horror stories about what dj's get up to i think thats half the prob lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

have you been with him for long??

i have a mate who is a dj and he has 4 kids a wife and has loads of girls hanging round him all the time he is working, but wouldnt do anything with them cos he is happy with his wife. i know a few dj's and they all flirt but it is part of the job really


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

8 years 

yeah anno i go sometimes with him like but you know some fems just aint ever happy


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol well yeah thats true


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

tut no your meant to not agree


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol sorry  ok they are all always happy with what they get!!!!!! lol that better???? hahahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

very good quick learner you x


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahaha had many years of learning


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

yes well way it should be , men need us women to make there lives more difficult otherwise they would get bored


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol yeah it would be boring!!!! but also naff in other ways to hahahaha


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes well way it should be , men need us women to make there lives more difficult otherwise they would get bored



Yup, I'd say that was true! My mum was away taking a school trip to France and my dad was bored witless without having his regular sparring partner there


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes well way it should be , men need us women to make there lives more difficult otherwise they would get bored


 
And isn't that the reason the garden shed was invented as a bolt hole for men to escape to...? 

Perhaps thats why my old man has about 4 sheds? I just went for one large workshop


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 29, 2009)

Man invented Golf...for a bolthole


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

so true diabeticdave  i know if i every get nagged when i am home i just get the clubs and head to the course for 18 holes the a few in the 19th lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Man invented Golf...for a bolthole


 
Also one of the reasons I have a dog and sometimes a pipe, ooops she's not supposed to know about that - she'd be coming with me if she found out


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol your secrets safe with me david


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol your secrets safe with me david


 
Haven't been up to Southport to see the old man for a while Mike, so had to have my tobacco posted from John Duncans - only ?3! Bugger visiting in future


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

ahhh john duncans. what a fine shop that is. remember my grandad used to always get his bacca from there.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ahhh john duncans. what a fine shop that is. remember my grandad used to always get his bacca from there.


 
Indeed, but only the Lord Street shop now, I always prefered the small who on Cambridge Arcade (? name)...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

my grandad always wet to duncans and never anywhere else. even used to get some special cigars in for my grandad at xmas every year.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> my grandad always wet to duncans and never anywhere else. even used to get some special cigars in for my grandad at xmas every year.


 
Ah, to fuel my cigar habbit its now cheaper to fly to Alicante, get driven to some friends house, spend a few days there, go for a few meals and beers, dip in their pool and then go down town to the tobacconist - oh their humidor is like walking into a cigar smokers heaven.

Makes most of the cigar merchants around St Jamess' seem insignificant. I can buy my cigars, plus some local 'guest' cigars and the flights for HALF the price of buying 25 cigars in the UK.

But for pipe tobacco, only JD's for me.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Ah, to fuel my cigar habbit its now cheaper to fly to Alicante, get driven to some friends house, spend a few days there, go for a few meals and beers, dip in their pool and then go down town to the tobacconist - oh their humidor is like walking into a cigar smokers heaven.
> 
> Makes most of the cigar merchants around St Jamess' seem insignificant. I can buy my cigars, plus some local 'guest' cigars and the flights for HALF the price of buying 25 cigars in the UK.
> 
> But for pipe tobacco, only JD's for me.



bloody hell!!!!! my dad spends loads on his, but he only has the best from havana.he goes to cuba once a year and gets a tour of a local cigar factory which is his idea of heaven lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> bloody hell!!!!! my dad spends loads on his, but he only has the best from havana.he goes to cuba once a year and gets a tour of a local cigar factory which is his idea of heaven lol


 
My weakness is Cohiba Esplindidos, which if you can buy them loose it the UK are ?88 each!!! I buy 20 of them for ?200 add the flight ?120, taxi ?100 plust a bit of beer and few meals ?100 then I'm a good ?1400 better off 

Oh, and I get to see two very dear friends who retired to Spain 7 years ago!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lo yeah thats why my dad goes to cuba once a year. he buys in bulk pays the tax and imports them back to the uk. he gets a stunning deal on them every year. normally buys enough to stock his humidor and a few extra as girts  cost him about ?150 for flights and hotel for 2 weeks (my cousin works for airmiles so we get really cheap deals) then he spends about ?4500 on the cigars but saves about ?8000 in the long run.


----------

